# Personality Cafe



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

What if there was an actual Personality Cafe? I wonder if the introverts would have the social skills to mingle with each other. I personally don't know any other INFP's, so I don't know what it's like to socialize with my own kind. I went out to eat tonight with my "normal" friends. I feel like I'm boring to them because I'm not a very good conversationlist. My mind wanders and I don't pay attention to certain details in the conversation. I don't know if I appear as awkward as I feel. But I'm not good at small talk, and I usually just sit there and listen to others speak, occasionally interjecting my thoughts if I feel inclined.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I feel the same.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

If there was a real "Personality Cafe" me and surreal would be the waiter and Cryptonia, Trope, and Nephilm can be the manager while snail, Jenn, and lunniey can be the waitress. jkjk

In all seriousness though, I think us introverts can be great to start conversations with. We tend to listen more rather than openly speak our minds. The problem with us is that we don't know how to keep a conversation going which makes it very uncomfortable for both us and the opposing personality. This is from personal experience.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

it's remarkable what a well-placed ENFP can do for a pack of introverts, though. I have 3 introverted friends here, and we never talk to each other until he comes to spark up the conversation... but once he does, everyone comes out of their shells without even any effort on his part.

so if it were a true personality cafe, it'd be pretty sweet... but no, I don't think a pack of introverts would really do well together without someone to pump a little life into the conversation.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree. I'm fine with responding to someone else's questions or remarks, but I have to feed off of their initiative. If the conversation goes dead, I usually can't resurrect it on my own.

Everyone could wear those little "Hello My Name Is" stickers. Only it would say your type. Sounds like a great idea for an entrepreneur.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

haha that would be phenomenal. I'm pretty good at typing people as it is, but it does take a while of talking to them first. _Then_ I can use the information to come up with things they would probably find interesting. That's no real help, though, for getting to know them... and since there's so little overlap between what I care about and what most other people do, I'm not sure it'd matter anyway.

Still... no information about someone is useless.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Lance said:


> If there was a real "Personality Cafe" me and surreal would be the waiter and Cryptonia, Trope, and Nephilm can be the manager while snail, Jenn, and lunniey can be the waitress. jkjk


Why do I have to be a waitress? I'm not social enough to be a good waitress, and I'd get really bored with a job that didn't leave room for much creativity. Can't I be part of the live band?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Snail, poet/musical entertainment on at 5pm each evening.. Jenn, art teacher in the craft room out back.. Lance, network administrator for the internet café.. Trope, cynical newsagency attendant. cryptonia, napoleon dynamite impersonator/logistics and health/safety.. Dave, waiter. Myself. Human resources and Complaints.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> Why do I have to be a waitress? I'm not social enough to be a good waitress, and I'd get really bored with a job that didn't leave room for much creativity. Can't I be part of the live band?


I'll be a waitress...I mean waiter. I don't have any experience in it though. I think I can be social if the occasion calls for it. And it's not like you have to be a great conversationalist. You just say the same lines over and over again. But I have a bad memory. That could be a problem.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hands David a note-pad* Thats what this is for.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

can't argue with an INTJ's planning and organization.... they have efficiency down pat.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Get an NT waiter who can remember the orders without writing anything on a pad. That always impresses the customers. Who will cook?


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> *Hands David a note-pad* Thats what this is for.


Haha! I would probably lose the note-pad and forget where I left it.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Get an NT waiter who can remember the orders without writing anything on a pad. That always impresses the customers. Who will cook?


Oh hai!


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Cook, oh, anyone who wants to, though I know I'm a mean chef. Hey, I can handle the complaints in the kitchen where the sharp things are, unless someone does it in the meantime.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

We should have themed events where employees and customers dress in costumes. Historical eras and such...


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Cook, oh, anyone who wants to, though I know I'm a mean chef. Hey, I can handle the complaints in the kitchen where the sharp things are, unless someone does it in the meantime.


You'd probably be good at anything in the restaurant then. There is a lot of criticism that comes with running a restaurant, lots and lots of mean people. I'm a host at one, and I admire the way some of the people take the criticism, well... at least in front of the customers, haha


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

This is a bit off-topic, but I think I'm in love with my avatar. She gets more beautiful every time I see her. Her name is Avataria. She is my imaginary lover.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> You'd probably be good at anything in the restaurant then. There is a lot of criticism that comes with running a restaurant, lots and lots of mean people. I'm a host at one, and I admire the way some of the people take the criticism, well... at least in front of the customers, haha


Worked as a sous chef for a while in my teens. Damn there are some tempers in the kitchen. Once took three of us to hold back the head when someone complained about his kitchen. I also respect the people on the floor, takes a lot of patience.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Worked as a sous chef for a while in my teens. Damn there are some tempers in the kitchen. Once took three of us to hold back the head when someone complained about his kitchen. I also respect the people on the floor, takes a lot of patience.


Yeah, I can't imagine. That's so cool that you worked as a sous chef though, I like cooking  I made some orange chicken a few nights ago. 

But yes, it does take a lot of patience. As a host, I don't see the people for too long, but I get to be the one to tell them their wait time, and at a busy restaurant like the one I work at, people don't get too happy. What makes me really mad, though, is when people complain about things in the restaurant that I don't have anything to do with.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

David said:


> This is a bit off-topic, but I think I'm in love with my avatar. She gets more beautiful every time I see her. Her name is Avataria. She is my imaginary lover.


lol, she doesn't look too imaginary...


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> lol, she doesn't look too imaginary...



No...but our romance is, unfortunately.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

gotcha, shame... sorry.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

David said:


> This is a bit off-topic, but I think I'm in love with my avatar. She gets more beautiful every time I see her. Her name is Avataria. She is my imaginary lover.


When I first joined I thought you were a girl, a very very pretty girl, whose name was David.
Then I saw the part where it said "Gender: Male"

....


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> When I first joined I thought you were a girl, a very very pretty girl, whose name was David.
> Then I saw the part where it said "Gender: Male"
> 
> ....


lol! David is a pretty girl. I know where you're coming from though, that avatar of his. xD


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Ikari T said:


> lol! David is a pretty girl. I know where you're coming from though, that avatar of his. xD


lol If I was as pretty as Avataria is, I would make love to myself.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

psh... as if there aren't many people less pretty than her who already make love to themselves anyway.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

*raises hand* Wait.. What? *slaps down hand*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not pretty and I like doing sexual things with myself.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

David said:


> lol If I was as pretty as Avataria is, I would make love to myself.


Kinky...


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

normal....


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> psh... as if there aren't many people less pretty than her who already make love to themselves anyway.


Self-pleasure is different than making love to yourself. Making love is selfless. You put the other's needs before your own. [wait...I'm so confused]


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

lol ok... I mean, to be fair you were the one to say you would make love to yourself under certain conditions... so I had to assume that's what you meant. Your post just sounded like such a setup for whoever got there first.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> lol ok... I mean, to be fair you were the one to say you would make love to yourself under certain conditions... so I had to assume that's what you meant. Your post just sounded like such a setup for whoever got there first.


I understand. I knowingly set myself up. I wouldn't expect to mention something like "making love to myself" without somebody else introducing Mr. Bation.


----------



## jeni_fini (Oct 22, 2008)

David said:


> I agree. I'm fine with responding to someone else's questions or remarks, but I have to feed off of their initiative. If the conversation goes dead, I usually can't resurrect it on my own.
> 
> Everyone could wear those little "Hello My Name Is" stickers. Only it would say your type. Sounds like a great idea for an entrepreneur.


I usually find myself in the same boat. It's hard for me to start a conversation and when things get quite, I get a bit uneasy, searching for something to say. I guess sometimes I feel like I am going to say something dumb then regret it. I agree with Lance... I'm a lot better listener.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Threads like this are why I shouldn't sleep at night.

How did I get to be a cynical newsagency attendant?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Woah, a PersoCaf would be so awesome, I hope that there's a huge couch like on that American show called Friends.
And I'm only gonna put up messages on the blackboard if there's green chalk:laughing:

I agree with almost everything you said David, we must have almost the same INFP percentages. If I'm the waiter, then I hope people I'm waiting on don't mind me spouting out Wizard of Oz quotes under my breath at them.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Lance said:


> If there was a real "Personality Cafe" me and surreal would be the waiter and Cryptonia, Trope, and Nephilm can be the manager while snail, Jenn, and lunniey can be the waitress. jkjk
> 
> In all seriousness though, I think us introverts can be great to start conversations with. We tend to listen more rather than openly speak our minds. The problem with us is that we don't know how to keep a conversation going which makes it very uncomfortable for both us and the opposing personality. This is from personal experience.


I don't really like being a waitress ,, um.. can I shift to the kitchen area? i'm not good at cooking but i'm quite good at tasting foods though 

anyway.. this real personality cafe idea is great!! it sure is unique.. maybe we can make the cafe separated into 16 lounge based on the MBTI category and the stickers ID idea is good too..
but it's true that.. i don't think many of the introverts would feel comfortable to come.. or maybe if u making it as a cyber cafe either would be better..


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

So i get to be a customer sitting in the corner with his notebook and observing? 

I think when it is only for some hours even introverts shouldn't have that much of a problem in such a cafe (given the setting and atmosphere is right).

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Well luinney, there is room for you in the hospitality department then I guess. You can do kitchen chores and garnish dishes for customers etc. Otherwise there is a position making the coffee/tea and other such hot beverages.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

Trope said:


> Don't worry guys, I'm more than willing to eat enough to make up for the both of you.


don't poke around on the rest of this site if you're easily offended, but...


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

cryptonia said:


> don't poke around on the rest of this site if you're easily offended, but...


Brilliant!! Thats my new wallpaper.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel awkward around other people. And I think I also come across as boring to others. I know that I'm not, just guarded. Of course when I'm online that feeling disappears and I'm the confident guy, lol. If I can somehow put more effort into being more present. I mean eventually I'd cave and go, only if I was promised good conversation. And if I do I would need a lot of beer once I'm there, lol. But I do like talking to people, helping them with issues, etc. So about an hour in, I'd say that I would be a lot more open with my humor and charming ways.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*It would become my new hang-out spot by far.

There'd have to be an arcade at the back of it and awesome oreo buns.

It would have to supply me with a job. How awesome would that be?

Happy, get to it :tongue:.*


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I'd do the whole pretend like you're not looking in and walk backwards and forwards infront of the door, or surruptitiously go through my bag while by one of the windows, thing.

Maybe go in and buy a lattee and sit by a window with a book, music, comic, sketch pad and so forth in a very unnoticed section.

Maybe do like Hiroki in Junjou romantica; buy coffee in the coffe shop opposite and look across while pretending to read a book.


----------



## MartinK84 (Feb 14, 2012)

NephilimAzrael said:


> *Hands David a note-pad* Thats what this is for.


hahaha funny


----------

